# Low Grinding Noise



## nissan95altima (Apr 25, 2004)

1995 Altima2.4L GXE, 115000 miles

Just the other day I started hearing a low grinding noise from the right rear wheel. It is only audible at low speeds (20-30 mph). It is not worse at turning. Its the same on straight roads as well as turns. It is also very prominent when I brake.

Do you guys think that this is a bad CV joint? or could this be something weird to do with the shocks or brakes or something like that.

Please tell me that this is something cheap!!! Just spent a lot of $$$ for the muffler :-(

Thanks a lot.


----------



## nissan95altima (Apr 25, 2004)

*Low Grinding Noise---Not low anymore!*

Its started to get louder...and its even worse when I brake now...does this have anything to do with brake pads?
------------------------------------------

1995 Altima2.4L GXE, 115000 miles

Just the other day I started hearing a low grinding noise from the right rear wheel. It is only audible at low speeds (20-30 mph). It is not worse at turning. Its the same on straight roads as well as turns. It is also very prominent when I brake.

Do you guys think that this is a bad CV joint? or could this be something weird to do with the shocks or brakes or something like that.

Please tell me that this is something cheap!!! Just spent a lot of $$$ for the muffler :-(

Thanks a lot.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

nissan95altima said:


> Its started to get louder...and its even worse when I brake now...does this have anything to do with brake pads?
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> 1995 Altima2.4L GXE, 115000 miles
> ...


theres no cv joint in the rear... id check to see how badly worn your brakes are. sounds like youre metal on metal. if its not the brakes it might be the wheel bearing. is there an excessive amount of dust on the rim that is kind of glittery?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Like Asleep said check the rear brakes it could be road debris like a small rock or it might be something rubbing. Also it may be time for new shoes since more than likely it hasn't been done in the 115k miles. Finally worst case scenerio is the rear wheel bearing is failing which will get complain more over time. 
Although you said it does it at low speeds, I don't think that is the bearing because it doesn't make the noise on turns which places more torsional load on the bearing typically creating noise. Also you said it is more prominent during braking which a wheel bearing in the rear will not generally do because the rear suspension will unload more weight as it shifts forward thus reducing the bearing load meaning less noise... typically.

Troy


----------



## nissan95altima (Apr 25, 2004)

*Low grinding noise*

Thanks a lot guys for your suggestions...will get the brakes checked this weekend.


----------



## Sharpius_Altimus (Feb 15, 2005)

*Replace your breaks...*

I am in the process of replacing my rear and front breaks. I would replace all rotors, brake pads, and caliphers. Might as well give it the full job. Look at your rotors on the rear right wheel, it will be rusted and thats where your problem originates. :cheers:


----------



## nissan95altima (Apr 25, 2004)

*95 Altima Right Rear Disc or Drum?*

I am thinking of changing the rear brakes on my 95 Altima (2.4L GXE).
I called up a couple of places to get the pricing, but I am not sure if its Disc or Drum brakes. Called up the Nissan dealer and he could not tell me either. Does anyone know whether its a disc or a drum on the rear?

Thanks!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

just take a peek under there and see what you see. should be drums, but i cant be sure, i cant remember the trim codes at this particular moment.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

GXE only had drum brakes in the rear.

Troy


----------



## nissan95altima (Apr 25, 2004)

*Noise identified...i think*



KA24Tech said:


> GXE only had drum brakes in the rear.
> 
> Troy




So i got the brakes inspected last night and they are fine. So i was looking under the car to see if I could identify where the noise was coming from. 
and I think i know where the sound is coming from. The only problem is I dont know the technical name for that part . Its a rod that connects the back of the two rear wheels. (i am trying to find an image on the web so i can post it here). when i move it by hand i can hear the same noise that i thought was the brakes grinding. this probably doesnt make much sense. anyone got any suggestions? what is this rod? is it ok if i drive with the noise? it almost sounds like an old rusted spring.

thanks in advance!


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

make sure your wheel is tightly on, even if you think it, just check it. Trust me on this one.


----------



## nissan95altima (Apr 25, 2004)

Teh00Alty said:


> make sure your wheel is tightly on, even if you think it, just check it. Trust me on this one.



Will do that. In the meantime I think the part that I was refering to is called Anti-sway Bar - Rear.
From what I read, it seems like it just improves handling on tight curves. Do you think It would be a bad idea to drive with this noise?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Is the sway bar moving on the suspension ends or where it connects to the body by the gas tank?
You can see the sway bar is the silver colored bar going laterally and the sway bar bushing is yellow that connects it to the body (in the picture the sway bar bracket is missing a bolt)









Troy


----------



## nissan95altima (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks KA24...thats the bar I am talking about. I just moved it by holding it under the muffle tail pipe, so I could not really be sure if it was moving on the suspension ends or where it connects to the body by the gas tank. Will check it and let you know.

Is one worse than the other (suspension side vs. gas tank)?


Thanks!


----------



## 93NissanAltima (Oct 24, 2006)

I just noticed this sound on my 1993 altima. It started to happen after I washed it? I don't know why. It was just certified, so it had it's brakes and rotors replaced. Happening at low speeds for me as well.


----------

